# Tramadol Side Effects ???



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I used Tramadol /generic for Ultram, and took 2 x 50 mg a day. That night I had some tremors, does this mean that I am possibly allergic to this, and cannot take, it scared me a little bit.Anyone have experience taking/ or who has taken, this drug for pain ??


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i took tramadol last year because i was getting tremors very frequently, i had to come off them as i had blurry vision, and breathing probs..


----------



## 23391 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have been taking Ultram (tramadol) for a couple years for my Crohn's disease. I take it for stomach cramps. It makes me incredibly drowsy and forgetful after about 2 hours of taking it. It works for the pain, but tough to stay awake. I don't remember having any tremors. If it makes you feel uneasy--tell your doc. I'm sure he can prescribe something else.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've never taken this particular med. I checked on Medline's Medical Encyclopedia about allergic reactions. Here is an excerpt of what it says:


> quote: Common symptoms of mild allergic reactions include:Rashes Hives (especially over the neck and face) Itching Nasal congestion Watery, red eyes Symptoms that may indicate a moderate or severe reaction include:Swelling of the face, eyes, or tongue Difficulty swallowing Wheezing Fear or feeling of apprehension or anxiety Abdominal cramps or abdominal pain Nausea and vomiting Weakness Dizziness or light-headedness Chest discomfort or tightness Difficulty breathing Unconsciousness


That being said, I would ring the pharmacist if I were you. They are well versed in all prescriptions (often times they know more about the drugs than the prescribing doctors) - He or she will be able to give you MUCH better (and highly reliable) information.Let us know how you're getting on!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome magpieang


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes I think I just might get off this stuff. Today I had some chest pain, and leg and arm pain. Seems like I have more pains since taking this.


----------

